

Fan TV will now let Time Warner subscribers ditch their crappy cable boxes - toshinden
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/22/fan-tv-will-now-let-time-warner-subscribers-ditch-their-crappy-cable-boxes/

======
honksillet
Interesting. I hate my TWC box and in my building TWC is my only option.

Will this work with premium channels? HD?

~~~
13lur
Absolutely, you can get your Game of Thrones in HD every sunday.

